# Sweaty sob



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

Any one ever find themselves sweating too much? I've always sweat a lot during my work outs but lately it's been getting uncomfortable. Granted I just started taking 10mgs of gw50156 pre work out but even before I started that there's times I have plenty left in the tank but I'm just so drenched and dripping sweat I don't even want to continue. It's becoming annoying. This is during my weight training I don't even do cardio lol.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes. Hope it helps


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 29, 2015)

is it anything like this?


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

What are you on manny? tren?


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 29, 2015)

Tren will make you sweat your ass off!!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not on anything right now I can't imagine if I was on tren i remember I used to get night sweats like crazy when I was running oral tren a couple years ago


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

Is this something new to you? Or you were always like that?

If it's something new, you may check your diet (like reducing caffeine, spicy food and carbs).

If it was always the case, you will have to learn and live with that. I was always a sweaty sob.

What is the real problem here? Do you feel uncomfortable with the sweating? why?

For girls looking at a man sweating, it's like that:  
Fat and sweaty = sweaty sob. 
Lean, muscular and sweaty = Greek god.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2015)

I sweat like a whore. Always have. The shit drips off my shirt some days. It's gross but I don't give a fukk.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

I was always pretty sweaty which i gotten used to over the years but lately the past few months I've just been completely drenched. Dripping in my eyes and ears my head phones keep popping out. I know I sound like a little biatch lol. I'll check my diet and see it could possibly be the caffeine...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2015)

U take a pre workout?


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

Yea I usually do im gunna stop for a week see how much of a difference it makes


----------



## thqmas (Oct 29, 2015)

High doses of caffeine + pre workout = more sweat. at least for me.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 29, 2015)

How's ur BP?


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 29, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> How's ur BP?


Haven't gotten it checked in while. Maybe I'm due for a physical


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm always sweating.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 29, 2015)

My man Doc, always complaining about the heat. I feel your pain dude. There's a reason I live where I do and winter is coming. It was 32 and snowing/sleeting here last night driving home. I love it. Deer season right around the corner and that always means snow.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 29, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> My man Doc, always complaining about the heat. I feel your pain dude. There's a reason I live where I do and winter is coming. It was 32 and snowing/sleeting here last night driving home. I love it. Deer season right around the corner and that always means snow.



Dude it reached freezing last week and today it's 70 and sunny. What in the ever loving fukk???


----------



## mickems (Oct 29, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Any one ever find themselves sweating too much? I've always sweat a lot during my work outs but lately it's been getting uncomfortable. Granted I just started taking 10mgs of gw50156 pre work out but even before I started that there's times I have plenty left in the tank but I'm just so drenched and dripping sweat I don't even want to continue. It's becoming annoying. This is during my weight training I don't even do cardio lol.



I went thru a phase not too long ago where I'd sweat til my shirt was dripping. Also after a while, it started to smell like ammonia. I read up that it can be caused by having too high protein and low carbs. I adjusted my carbs among a few other things such as no ephedrine during workout and  washing gym clothes in bleach. No more stink for me but I still sweat pretty good. I mean after all, it's a side effect of killing those weights.


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm sweating right now as i read this.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 29, 2015)

Docs fur soaks up all the sweat though. His fur is majestic.


----------

